# Rings



## MeCorby (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi, just wondering whether you could recommend some pages selling masonic rings ideally in the UK 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MBC (Sep 25, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Hi, just wondering whether you could recommend some pages selling masonic rings ideally in the UK
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



In my observations in the EC, not many masons wear rings like our American brethren do.
However I have noticed that there are quite a number of British masons wear swivel rings.

Here is the website of the shop of the UGLE, which you may interest to have a look on.
http://letchworthshop.co.uk/70-masonic-jewellery-masonic-gifts

Please be aware that normally in England and Wales, the S&C is without the G.
Scotland always has a G in the S&C, and in Ireland only PMs can have the G within the S&C.

Edited: Forgot to add that there's no rules in the UGLE that prevent a EA or a FC to wear the S&C symbol.


----------



## JMartinez (Sep 29, 2016)

You can always checkout etsy I've seen some nice swivel rings on there


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MeCorby (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you ever so much - I have seen UGLE shop there are couple of rings to choose from. Did any of you ever used this website http://masonicrings.com/ ??? 
What would be your choice Gold or Silver ? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MBC (Sep 29, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Thank you ever so much - I have seen UGLE shop there are couple of rings to choose from. Did any of you ever used this website http://masonicrings.com/ ???
> What would be your choice Gold or Silver ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



A couple but not a lot of different styles to choose with LOL
My swivel one is Gold and the rest are Silver... not sure other brethren. But mainly I've seen in here are gold.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MeCorby (Sep 29, 2016)

MBC said:


> A couple but not a lot of different styles to choose with LOL
> My swivel one is Gold and the rest are Silver... not sure other brethren. But mainly I've seen in here are gold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Would you be able to take a photo of yours ? And let me see ? 
I will definitely buy one but firstly Ill wait until My initiation and the until I pass MM degree. 

Do you wear your ring every day ? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MBC (Sep 29, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Would you be able to take a photo of yours ? And let me see ?
> I will definitely buy one but firstly Ill wait until My initiation and the until I pass MM degree.
> 
> Do you wear your ring every day ?
> ...









The photo is not that good...
I wear mine 24-7, with the exception of cleaning or working on something that I may damage it easily.
But it's just me personally


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MeCorby (Sep 29, 2016)

MBC said:


> The photo is not that good...
> I wear mine 24-7, with the exception of cleaning or working on something that I may damage it easily.
> But it's just me personally
> 
> ...



It looks great, 
Most of rings Ive seen are 9ct anything more than this cost fortune !!! 

Do you wear if on your ring finger or pinky ?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## nickthomp (Sep 29, 2016)

Masonicrings.com is a great site! I purchased my Scottish Rite ring from them. The website is owned by The Ashlar Company. They make most of the nice gold Masonic rings that can be found in the US. In fact most companies that sell rings actually get them from Ashlar then resell them. Go with gold!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MBC (Sep 29, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> It looks great,
> Most of rings Ive seen are 9ct anything more than this cost fortune !!!
> 
> Do you wear if on your ring finger or pinky ?
> ...



Yes it's a 9ct for me too. Ring finger for me but I've seen both.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MeCorby (Sep 29, 2016)

MBC said:


> Yes it's a 9ct for me too. Ring finger for me but I've seen both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Just trying to establish my finger size and it looks like it is UK size Z maybe Z1/2 lol I need to try them on first before I get one online. 



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 29, 2016)

If you are looking for an inexpensive but great looking ring I recommend Jems by Jem. They are stainless steel but really attractive rings.


----------



## MeCorby (Sep 30, 2016)

I think I'll go for something like this:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/473...a_search_query=masonic ring&ref=sr_gallery_13


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 1, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> What would be your choice Gold or Silver ?



Both!  My first MM ring was gold with a synthetic ruby.  My SR ring is silver.  My first PM ring is gold with white gold inlays.  My second PM ring is tungsten.  I used to cycle among my rings but once I got the tungsten one I like it so much I've worn it ever since.  Mine are American style with visible emblems.

I wear mine most of the time while awake.  While convalescing I'm home a lot so I'll start wearing it daily when I get back to working at the office.  Compare with my wedding ring which I have only recently taken off when going in for surgery and on it went again shortly after I woke up.


----------



## MeCorby (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi again, After our conversation I have made my way to JW shop in Birmingham, initially just to try some masonic rings on, an hour later It was all done - here's result of today's visit in Birmingham. cant wait until I'll be fully entitle to wear it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 1, 2016)

I like it, stylish and simple.


----------



## RhushidaK (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm getting mine made rather than buying an already made one. I would be wearing it once I get raised.
So far, my design is ok  Need some ideas brethren. I'm making a signet style ring, but it would have two or more symbols on its sides, like the image below.
Though not the double headed eagle. Mine has a Square and Compass in the middle. Not sure which ones to add on the sides. 






One idea I had was adding the working tools of 1st and 2nd degree on either side, but that doesn't look good. 
Another was the Square and Compasses of both the degree. Again, that is not so clear, and just looks like S&C drawn thrice.

What other symbolism for Craft Freemasonry can I put?


----------



## Andy Westbrook (Dec 3, 2016)

I totally recommend you have your own ring made by your chosen design.  Most manufactured rings all look alike, feel cheap and simply don't last. 

I found a jeweler in Austin Texas that makes rings, told him what I was looking for and he created the design from the wax mold I wanted.  Any jeweler can order the small Masonic symbols to put in the ring.  I also never liked that factory store  rings are really thin and bend easy.  I took in several pieces of 18K and 24K jewelry from old rings to necklaces, one was a special family item too.  He melted these items down, added a little gold (very little) and added my Masonic symbols.  
I'm extremely happy with my ring!  Very one of a kind.  It wasn't very expensive at all since I melted down my own gold.  And it's thick mostly 24K and a little heavy.  It's solid and most importantly there's not another one like it.  

I'll try to send pics.  If i can't attach pics, email me and I'll share them:  adwestbr@gmail.com















Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## RhushidaK (Dec 3, 2016)

Awesome brother. I have a Jeweler who's a family friend. He said he could make the ring for me. As of now, I have come up with a design that has the Sun on one side, and Moon and seven stars on the other side, with a Square and Compass set into Onyx. The two sides will also contain the words "Solve" and "Coagula" (Break down and construct better) which mean a lot to me.

But why do most rings I have observed have a Shovel on one side and a Plumb Line on the other? Is it something to do with the Royal Arch?


----------



## Andy Westbrook (Dec 3, 2016)

It's the two most basic Masonic symbols a mason should live his life by.  Don't go cheap with weight/thickness.  It's your ring, so display what's in your heart.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 3, 2016)

I am looking for a new York Rite ring....


----------



## MBC (Dec 3, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Hi again, After our conversation I have made my way to JW shop in Birmingham, initially just to try some masonic rings on, an hour later It was all done - here's result of today's visit in Birmingham. cant wait until I'll be fully entitle to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgot to tell you, you are already allowed to wear it as an EA.


----------



## MeCorby (Dec 4, 2016)

TerWM said:


> Forgot to tell you, you are already allowed to wear it as an EA.



Happy days  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## RhushidaK (Dec 4, 2016)

Andy Westbrook said:


> It's the two most basic Masonic symbols a mason should live his life by.  Don't go cheap with weight/thickness.  It's your ring, so display what's in your heart.



True brother. The symbols should mean something to the mason wearing that ring. 

But which degree does the trowel and plumb belong to? Is it the third degree where those symbols are taught as a combination? Coz so far I haven't come across them in my studies. I've had them separately, but I am unable to see a direct link as to why the two should be together.


----------



## Andy Westbrook (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm sorry brother, but I can't answer that question.  I completed my degrees in Louisiana and was not allowed to wear a ring until after I completed my 3rd degree.  I do know the trowel and plum are simply the most basic of symbols and therefore used more often.  

I've seen nice rings with the two pillars on the front/top and two other symbols on the sides.  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 4, 2016)

The "Ashlar Company", Mike is a pretty cool dude....out of La Jolla, California...


----------



## RhushidaK (Dec 4, 2016)

Andy Westbrook said:


> I'm sorry brother, but I can't answer that question.  I completed my degrees in Louisiana and was not allowed to wear a ring until after I completed my 3rd degree.  I do know the trowel and plum are simply the most basic of symbols and therefore used more often.
> 
> I've seen nice rings with the two pillars on the front/top and two other symbols on the sides.



I understand brother. I will just wait till I am raised.

My brethren at the lodge have not said anything about not wearing the ring when I asked them about it, but I will not wearing my ring till I am raised out of respect as I have not yet earned the right.  Though I do plan on getting it made as of now.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 5, 2016)

Andy Westbrook said:


> I totally recommend you have your own ring made by your chosen design.  Most manufactured rings all look alike, feel cheap and simply don't last.
> 
> I found a jeweler in Austin Texas that makes rings, told him what I was looking for and he created the design from the wax mold I wanted.  Any jeweler can order the small Masonic symbols to put in the ring.  I also never liked that factory store  rings are really thin and bend easy.  I took in several pieces of 18K and 24K jewelry from old rings to necklaces, one was a special family item too.  He melted these items down, added a little gold (very little) and added my Masonic symbols.
> I'm extremely happy with my ring!  Very one of a kind.  It wasn't very expensive at all since I melted down my own gold.  And it's thick mostly 24K and a little heavy.  It's solid and most importantly there's not another one like it.
> ...


That is a nice looking ring. Would it be a problem if your friend made a second one?


----------



## Andy Westbrook (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm sure he can and will duplicate my ring or whatever you need.  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 5, 2016)

RhushidaK said:


> But why do most rings I have observed have a Shovel on one side and a Plumb Line on the other? Is it something to do with the Royal Arch?



It's a trowel.   I think they are popular because they are narrow so they fit well on the side of a ring and stay clearly recognizable.  Think of how small a level or square would have to be to fit on the side of a ring.

I've never seen an EA symbol on the side of a ring, probably because of how it looks when reduced to fit there.  You can chose available symbol from a degree you have earned and that is available.  To balance an EA symbol something from the FC degree would be nice on the other side.  Plumb Line would work.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 5, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> It's a trowel.   I think they are popular because they are narrow so they fit well on the side of a ring and stay clearly recognizable.  Think of how small a level or square would have to be to fit on the side of a ring.
> 
> I've never seen an EA symbol on the side of a ring, probably because of how it looks when reduced to fit there.  You can chose available symbol from a degree you have earned and that is available.  To balance an EA symbol something from the FC degree would be nice on the other side.  Plumb Line would work.


There is also another reason the trowel is used but he can figure that out once he is a MM.

I'm sure you were coy with your response for the very same reason.


----------



## Matt L (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a Knights Templar and a 32° Scottish Rite ring from this vendor.  They look great and have held up well.  I wear them everyday.
http://stores.ebay.com/secret-of-art


----------



## RhushidaK (Dec 5, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> It's a trowel.   I think they are popular because they are narrow so they fit well on the side of a ring and stay clearly recognizable.  Think of how small a level or square would have to be to fit on the side of a ring.
> 
> I've never seen an EA symbol on the side of a ring, probably because of how it looks when reduced to fit there.  You can chose available symbol from a degree you have earned and that is available.  To balance an EA symbol something from the FC degree would be nice on the other side.  Plumb Line would work.



Nice idea brother. I have two ideas as of now 
1. Sun and moon+stars on either sides, and MM S&C in middle (No direct reference to the degrees)
2. Gavel/Gauge and Plumb Line on either side with MM S&C in middle (with direct reference to all three degrees)

I was hoping to get it made by the time I'm raised so I can wear it after my raising


----------



## Bro. Clayton (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey Brothers, I'm on the lookout for a ring that somewhat disguises the symbols of our craft (whether it be through the intricacy of the details or its design) so that it wouldn't be noticeably Masonic accept to the perceptive eye of a Brother. I've done some searching on the web (including the sites referenced thus far in this thread) but have come up empty. It seems the vast majority of rings out there lean more towards the "in your face" S&C.

Anybody have an idea where I might find what I'm looking for?


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 18, 2016)

It sounds like you might have to go custom.


----------



## MBC (Dec 18, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> It sounds like you might have to go custom.



Anywhere I can commission them to do a nice custom one?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 18, 2016)

I would look locally for a jeweler or an artist.
As to pre-made, have you looked at https://www.mastersjewel.com ? There are some less-than-common designs there.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 18, 2016)

You could go with a lesser known symbol like a beehive.  A beehive and anchor would be a combination I would recognize very easily.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 18, 2016)

Clay Robinson said:


> Hey Brothers, I'm on the lookout for a ring that somewhat disguises the symbols of our craft (whether it be through the intricacy of the details or its design) so that it wouldn't be noticeably Masonic accept to the perceptive eye of a Brother. I've done some searching on the web (including the sites referenced thus far in this thread) but have come up empty. It seems the vast majority of rings out there lean more towards the "in your face" S&C.
> 
> Anybody have an idea where I might find what I'm looking for?


I have a hard enough time trying to see a masonic ring on a live individual with the hand swinging about while that person meanders through a store or what have you. I wonder what I look like when I try to stalk some poor soul just to get in position for a good look at a ring IF I think it may have looked remotely masonic.


----------



## RhushidaK (Feb 22, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> It's a trowel.   I think they are popular because they are narrow so they fit well on the side of a ring and stay clearly recognizable.  Think of how small a level or square would have to be to fit on the side of a ring.



Well brethren, I have been raised, and I am yet to find any reference to a trowel in the rituals. I just went through the whole ritual book. Am I missing something?


----------



## MarkR (Feb 22, 2017)

RhushidaK said:


> Well brethren, I have been raised, and I am yet to find any reference to a trowel in the rituals. I just went through the whole ritual book. Am I missing something?


No, there's variance by jurisdiction.  As far as I understand, it's not a working tool of the first three degrees in the UGLE or GLoScotland, but it is in most, if not all, American jurisdictions.


----------



## RhushidaK (Feb 22, 2017)

Ooooohh.. Interesting. Didn't know we had such differences.. Ya even in India it's not a working tool. So I was half way expecting it to come up, and here I am, presented with three completely different ones.


----------



## MBC (Feb 22, 2017)

RhushidaK said:


> Ooooohh.. Interesting. Didn't know we had such differences.. Ya even in India it's not a working tool. So I was half way expecting it to come up, and here I am, presented with three completely different ones.



Try the Charge After Initiation?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## RhushidaK (Feb 22, 2017)

TALGMH said:


> Try the Charge After Initiation?



Not there either brother. I fortunately delivered the Charge after Initiation to two new candidates, so know that by heart.


----------



## MBC (Feb 22, 2017)

RhushidaK said:


> Not there either brother. I fortunately delivered the Charge after Initiation to two new candidates, so know that by heart.



Sceptre for Trowel?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## RhushidaK (Feb 22, 2017)

Damnnn.. That part.. lol.. yeah have that one. But that's all there is. One fleeting reference of it, without any stress on the trowel


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 22, 2017)

Working tools?


----------



## MBC (Feb 22, 2017)

RhushidaK said:


> Damnnn.. That part.. lol.. yeah have that one. But that's all there is. One fleeting reference of it, without any stress on the trowel



In English Masonry, Inner Guard was a very recently created office and Trowel was the emblem for the original Inner Guard office. 
Before the creation of such office, normally the newly raised Master Mason will attend the door, rather than the Junior Deacon.
So that's why the wording Sceptre for Trowel comes, meaning they are newly joined the order.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## RhushidaK (Feb 22, 2017)

@TALGMH Oooohh.. interesting, brother..

@Warrior1256: It's not a working tool in our jurisdiction, brother..


----------



## Brother_Steve (Feb 22, 2017)

We have the trowel, but not the skirret.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 22, 2017)

RhushidaK said:


> It's not a working tool in our jurisdiction, brother..


Just wondered. We have it in my jurisdiction.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 22, 2017)

Overseas the MM WTs are the Skerrit and Pencil if inremember correctly

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MBC (Feb 22, 2017)

For UGLE, Skirret, Pencil, and Compasses


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Canadian Paul (Feb 22, 2017)

TALGMH said:


> For UGLE, Skirret, Pencil, and Compasses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Likewise for GL of Scotland.  The trowel is the jewel of the Junior Deacon, the setting maul being that of the Senior Deacon.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 22, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Overseas the MM WTs are the Skerrit and Pencil if inremember correctly





TALGMH said:


> For UGLE, Skirret, Pencil, and Compasses





Canadian Paul said:


> Likewise for GL of Scotland. The trowel is the jewel of the Junior Deacon, the setting maul being that of the Senior Deacon.


Just goes to show how different lodges can be lodge to lodge, city to city, state to state and country to country.


----------



## RhushidaK (Feb 23, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Just goes to show how different lodges can be lodge to lodge, city to city, state to state and country to country.



And yet we are all united in our quest to better ourselves..


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 23, 2017)

RhushidaK said:


> And yet we are all united in our quest to better ourselves..


Absolutely Brother!


----------



## Bloke (Feb 23, 2017)

TALGMH said:


> For UGLE, Skirret, Pencil, and Compasses
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Same for UGLV. There is a ref to cement of brotherly love but "scepter for the trowel" has been replaced by "sceptre  for the gavel.... which is really a stylized kevel

http://www.irishfreemasonry.com/index.php?p=1_145_The-Working-Tools-a-An-Operative-Perspective


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bloke said:


> There is a ref to cement of brotherly love


Same here.


----------

